# Smelly straps - syrvey



## Inocybenapipes (Jun 28, 2017)

Hello,

I am a research scientist who thinks he has a solution to combat strap odour. I have tested it on myself successfully and am just about to conduct simple controlled trials. Then I will need to think about formulation etc. I would be grateful if members could help me by answering questions in the following survey:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/CT7XH95

It has five questions and will take just one minute. Of course, I am happy to start a general discussion here too and would welcome your thoughts.

Thanks.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Obris Morgan do a vanilla scented straps and their are other scented strap avaliable


----------



## Inocybenapipes (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks iceblue. I will check this out. What I am working on is not a scent but a treatment that prevents odour. Treated straps will have a neutral or natural smell but will not get funky.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Inocybenapipes said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a research scientist who thinks he has a solution to combat strap odour. I have tested it on myself successfully and am just about to conduct simple controlled trials. Then I will need to think about formulation etc. I would be grateful if members could help me by answering questions in the following survey:
> 
> ...


 You have posted the same thing in three threads :nono:



Inocybenapipes said:


> Treated straps will have a neutral or natural smell but will not get funky.


 Groovy :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't get it. All my leather straps just smell of leather. What are you guys doing to them to make them smell, er, "funky".....?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

My straps are clean and look like new.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Unless the strap cost more than £50 I'd buy a new one if it got stinky. If it was a £200 Omega strap then it probably wouldn't get worn enough to stink. I'd stick to a bit of Lynx on my wrist before paying you I'm afraid... Not sure there's a market for smelly watch straps tbh


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Davey P said:


> I don't get it. All my leather straps just smell of leather. What are you guys doing to them to make them smell, er, "funky".....?





PC-Magician said:


> My straps are clean and look like new.


 Try cycling everywhere. 100+ miles in the heat does the trick. Rots them in around 6 months.



relaxer7 said:


> Not sure there's a market for smelly watch straps tbh


 Might be for fragrant. Roses.

Smelly ? Essence of ferret. :laughing2dw:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

WRENCH said:


> Try cycling everywhere. 100+ miles in the heat does the trick. Rots them in around 6 months.
> 
> Might be for fragrant. Roses.
> 
> Smelly ? Essence of ferret. :laughing2dw:


 Quote: Try cycling everywhere. 100+ miles in the heat does the trick. Rots them in around 6 months.

In that situation I would wear a bracelet. :thumbs_up:


----------

